# Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010“



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2009)

Pressemeldung
*Heftige Reaktionen bei den Fischereiverbänden auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010“​*
Der Kormoran wird Vogel des Jahres 2010 - besser kann man nicht dokumentieren, dass NABU und der Landesbund für Vogelschutz in Bayern (LBV) sich außerhalb jeglicher Vernunft und insbesondere außerhalb demokratischer Normen bewegen.

Am 04. Dezember 2008 haben mehr als 96 % aller Abgeordneten des Europäischen Parlamentes aus allen 27 Mitgliedsstaaten dafür gestimmt, wegen der extremen Populationszunahme des Kormorans in den letzten 20 Jahren ein europäisches Kormoranmanagement zu prüfen. Diese MdEP sind ausgestattet mit dem demokratischen Votum der Bewohner von 27 Mitgliedsstaaten: 
für NABU und LBV gilt das nicht, es ist für sie uninteressant, was die demokratisch gewählten Volksvertreter beschließen. Sie sind in den Augen von NABU-Funktionären anscheinend zu dumm, den wahren Sachverhalt zu begreifen, nur NABU und LBV allein haben den Durchblick. 

In den einzelnen Bundesländern konnten im jahrelangen Kampf gegen eben solche Fundamentalisten und Negierer von Wahrheiten wie NABU und LBV Verordnungen zum Schutz der Fischbestände in den Teichanlagen, wo die Betreiber durch Kormoranfraß an den Rand des Ruins getrieben worden sind, Einhalt geboten werden. In den Bächen, Flüssen und Seen konnten Arten, die durch den Kormoran z. B. in den bayerischen Gebirgsflüssen zu 96 % (Äsche) ausgerottet worden sind, mit viel Mühe und großem finanziellem Aufwand wieder etwas besser geschützt werden.

All diese Verordnungen wurden durch gewählte Volksvertreter und in der Umsetzung durch die jeweils regierenden Parteien in den entsprechenden Ministerien nach jahrelangem Nachweis der realen Schäden beschlossen. 
Für NABU und LBV noch lange kein Grund demokratisch gefasste Beschlüsse und Regelungen anzuerkennen. 

Vielmehr werden erneut völlig unverfroren Unwahrheiten sowohl zum Kormoran als auch zu den Schäden und insbesondere zum Fraßverhalten dieser zweifelsfrei in unsere Vogelwelt gehörende Spezies veröffentlicht. Er gehört in unsere Tierwelt, er hat eine Existenzberechtigung, aber er hat eben so wenig wie jede andere Art das Recht, andere Arten auszurotten, nur weil er Federn hat.

NABU und LBV schrecken selbst vor so großen Lügen nicht zurück, dass "Edelfische" wie Äschen wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen zufolge nur geringere Anteile in der Nahrung ausmachen und deshalb kein Schaden eintreten könne. Die TU München hat den aus dem Kormoranfraß resultierenden Schaden bei Äschen mit 96 % sicher wissenschaftlich bestimmt.  

Es interessiert sie auch nicht, dass mehr als 90 % aller typischer Fließgewässerfischarten auf der Roten Liste stehen und es ficht solche Kreise auch nicht an, wenn durch derartige Aktionen, wie sie nunmehr durch NABU und LBV initiiert werden, die Ausrottung noch viel schneller geht. Aber sie nennen sich Naturschützer. 

Dabei betreiben sie vielmehr ein sehr abscheuliches Spiel, indem sie…. "wirtschaftlich unbedeutende "Weißfische" wie Rotaugen, Brachsen und andere Kleinfische...... zur radikalen Dezimierung durch den Kormoran frei geben; schließlich ist es ja kein so bedeutendes Leben wie bei einem "Edelfisch". 

Das Benennen des Kormorans zum Vogel des Jahres 2010 ist ein Schlag in das Gesicht aller Demokraten und wirklichen Naturschützer. Es ist der hoffentlich letzte Versuch, das Rad der Entwicklung zurückzudrehen. 

„Wir als die wirklichen Schützer der Natur werden auch in Zukunft viel Geld in die Hand nehmen und viel Zeit opfern, um die Artenvielfalt in den Gewässern, wie schon in den letzten 20 Jahren praktiziert, hoch zu halten, wir werden auch Arten, die keinerlei wirtschaftliche Bedeutung haben, wieder heimisch machen und wir werden insbesondere die Politiker und die politischen Parteien bitten, dieser Negation der Demokratie Einhalt zu gebieten, damit Recht, Ordnung und Sachverstand auch bei NABU und LBV wieder eine Heimstatt finden“ fassen die Präsidenten des VDSF und des DAV Peter Mohnert und Prof. Dr. Werner Steffens die große Verärgerung der Angler und Berufsfischer in Worte. 

Offenbach und Berlin, den 9.10.2009 



Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. 

Siemensstr. 11-13

63071 Offenbach

Germany                     

Tel.: 069 85706971

Fax: 069 873770                          

E-mail: info@vdsf.de 

URL: www.vdsf.de 



Deutscher Anglerverband e.V.         

Weissenseer Weg 110

10369 Berlin

Germany

Tel.: 030-97104379

Fax: 030-97104389

Email: info@anglerverband.com

URL: www.anglerverband.com


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Die Diskussion läuft ja eh schon bei uns im Forum:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=167012


----------



## HD4ever (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

|good: !!!


----------



## rob (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

sehr gut!!!!!

hab den text auch in einem österreichischen angelforum gepostet.
da wird natürlich genauso darüber diskutiert. 

lg rob


----------



## flowree (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

ohne worte! #d


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Ich finde es immer wieder traurig, dass bei diesen ganzen angeblichen Naturschützern der Naturschutz an der Grenze zwischen Luft und Wasser endet. 
Alles was oberhalb des Wasserspiegels ist wird mit allen Miteln verteidigt (da sieht es ja auch jeder), alles was darunter liegt interessiert doch nicht (sieht doch eh keiner ob und was da noch lebt).#d


----------



## Franky (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Das einzig positive, dass ich dem ganzen abgewinne, ist die gemeinsame Pressemeldung beider Verbände!
Ich frag mich, ob die Herrschaften die "Tragweite" einer solchen Nominierung überhaupt abschätzen können. Es sind ja, wie man schreibt, nicht nur die "Edelfische" deren Bestand durch die "Schwatten" dezimiert wird, sondern auch andere "Kleinfische". Die wiederum stehen in der Nahrungskette von Raubfischen und anderen bedrohten Tierarten, wie z. B.  Eisvogel, Fischadler......
Bei einer der letzten Aktionen am Bremer Hauptbahnhof, die ich dort erlebt hatte, fragte ich einen "netten jungen Mann" nach dem Bestandsschutz der Äschen - quittiert wurde das (fast erwartungsgemäß) mit einem "sorry, Bäume gehören nicht in unser Ressort!" Großes Kino!


----------



## tidecutter (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Sind die Pressemitteilungen immer in einem so bescheidenenen Duktus geschrieben? 
Das ist eigentlich relativ simpel niedergeschriebene Polemik.

Ich beziehe mich dabei ausschließlich auf den Schreibstil!


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Da das hier offenbar doch etwas differenzierter gesehen wird, kopier ich mal meinen Text aus dem aktuellen Kormoran-trööt hierhin. Ich finde nämlich die Art und Weise in der eine nicht ganz unwichtige Pressemitteilung verfasst wurde als min. genauso diskussionwürdig, wie die Problematik an sich. 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Eine ziemlich verunglückte Stellungnahme wie ich finde. Sehr nahe am Stammtischniveau und keineswegs geeignet, die Unsinnigkeit dieser Nominierung herauszuheben. Eher noch eine Bestätigung dafür.

Warum nicht in dieser Art und Weise:


Mit dem Titel " Vogel des Jahres " soll auf bedrohte Arten aufmerksam gemacht werden. Dieser Titel ist ein geeignetes Instrument, eine bedrohte Art in den Focus der Öffentlichkeit zu rücken und mögliche Maßnahmen zur Arterhaltung zu vereinfachen.
Dieser Titel ist in erster Linie keine Auszeichnung, sondern ein Alarmsignal. 
Die rote Liste unserer Vogelwelt ist lang, sehr viele Arten sind direkt oder indirekt vom Aussterben bedroht und brauchen unser aller Hilfe und Unterstützung. Eine Unterstützung die auch Angler und Jäger seit vielen Jahren gerne geben. Sei es durch das Einrichten von Ruhezonen, die Schaffung von Nistmöglichkeiten oder den Besatz von Kleinfischarten als Nahrungsgrundlage z.B. für den stark bedrohten Eisvogel. 

Nun ist das Verhältnis zwischen Naturschutz und Anglern seit jeher aus rein ideologischen Gründen sehr angespannt. 
Damit können und müssen wir Angler leben.

Was uns mit der Verleihung des Titels " Vogel des Jahres " an den Kormoran jedoch sowohl sehr traurig als auch nachdenklich stimmt ist die Tatsache, dass in diesem Fall dieser Titel eben nicht zum Schutz und Wohlwollen einer bedrohten Art verliehen wurde, sondern ganz offensichtlich aus populistischen und ideologischen Gründen. Wir sehen das als Vergewaltigung eines wertvollen Werkzeuges für den Schutz wirklich bedrohter Arten und als taktische Maßnahme gegen die Anglerschaft.

Eine der wirklich bedrohten Arten unserer Vogelwelt wurde somit um die hochnotwenige - ja möglicherweise letzte - Chance gebracht, in den Mittelpunkt des öffentlichen Interesses zu gelangen. 

Mit den Anfeindungen aus den Reihen des Tier- und Naturschutzes können und müssen wir leben. Wir werden trotzdem auch weiterhin unser nicht geringes Scheffelchen zum gesamten Naturschutz in unserem Land beitragen. Wir Angler werden uns nicht hinreißen lassen, unsere Zwistigkeiten auf dem Rücken bedrohter Arten auszutragen.
Wir hoffen inständig, dass sich die an der Titelvergabe beteiligten Organisationen zukünftig auf Ihren Auftrag besinnen und ideologische Aspekte dem Schutz unserer Natur unterordnen.

Unsere Türe ist offen.


----------



## tidecutter (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

So sehe ich das auch, ralle 24. Hab den anderen Thread nicht gelesen.

In der Art  kann man in einer verbalen Auseinandersetzung bei keinem Thema bestehen, sondern wird nicht ernst genommen.


----------



## hasenzahn (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Sicher handelt es sich bei der PM beider Verbände um eine nicht vollendet tolle Info an die Welt. Allerdings sehe ich die Wahl des Kormorans zum Vogel des Jahres auch als ein Resultat der Verhandelungen der beiden Deutschen Anglerverbände um einen Zusammenschluss zu einem gemeinsamen Anglerverband. Das hier ist die erste Machtprobe.  

Denn NABU und Co. sehen durch die gemeinsame Position der Angler in Deutschland bereits ihre Felle davon schwimmen. Deshalb diese Provokation, die sie ja auch medial im Fernsehen unterbringen konnten und so den Schnellschuss für sich hatten. 

Übrigens gibt es gegen den Kormoran ein ganz legales und sehr wirksames Mittel und das heißt Waschbär. Der hat hier in BRB ganze Brutkolonien ausgeräumt. Wäre doch toll auch den Waschbären unter Naturschutz zu stellen, oder nicht ??|rolleyes:q


----------



## gründler (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

......


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Hallo!

Das Ganze könnt Ihr mit der Wahl zum Unwort des Jahres vergleichen, denke es wird wohl "Opel" das Rennen machen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß 
Walleyehunter69

Sorry off Topic!


----------



## rudli (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Für mich reine Provokation den Vogel zum Vogel des Jahres zu machen. LÄCHERLICH mehr hab ich nicht dazu zu sagen


----------



## rudli (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

#hDann fänd ich das nicht LÄCHERLICH wenn mich sowas anmachen würde


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Es ist Provokation, den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres zu machen.
Was aber macht man mit einer Organisation die einen provoziert ?
Weiter zusammenarbeiten ?
So tun als wäre nichts gewesen ?
Bringen wir es auf den Punkt:
Dort wo sich mal zwie, drei Komorane tummeln, mag man sich nicht aufregen.
Aber dort, wo gleich 50 einfallen helfen Beschwichtigungen nicht weiter.
Das gilt auch für "Allesversteher", die es ja hier im Forum auch gibt.

Nein, NABU und LBV sind keine Naturschützer - das sind Ideologen !


----------



## Patrick.g (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Ich bin sprachlos.#q
Tierschutz hört bei solchen Leuten an der Gewässeroberfläche auf.Echt schade aber wahr.


----------



## Werner1 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Hallo,

die Reaktion der Verbände hätte meiner Meinung nach nicht so polemisch sondern eher auf Fakten basierend sein sollen. Die Steilvorlage die mit der Nominierung gegeben wurde könnte man besser ausnutzen. Wenn man einem guten Funktionär eine solche Steilvorlage geben würde, der würde den NABU in der Öffentlichkeit dermassen bloß stellen das die ihre Nominierung bereuen würden. Einfach eine Stellungnahme ohne Argumente (kläffend finde ich sehr passend ausgedrückt) zu schreiben, in der einem Verein Demokratiefähigkeit (was hat das übrigens mit Naturschutz zu tun, Mehrheitsentscheidungen sind nicht unbedingt gleich Naturschutz) abgesprochen wird hilft wohl eher nicht. Schade, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was fundiertes hinterher.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

@ Werner 1
Du kannst diesen Leuten nicht mir Argumenten kommen.
Die ignorieren alles, was nicht in ihren Kram passt.
Wären NABU und LBV Argumenten zugänglich, wäre das mit dem Vogel des Jahres nicht passiert !


----------



## Werner1 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

@Frauen-Nerfling

ich denke es geht auch nicht darum diese Leute zu überzeugen (dazu geht es um zuviel Prestige) sondern darum der Öffentlichkeit die absurdität der Sache zu vermitteln. Der Rest kommt dann von alleine. Aber leider werden von den öffentlichkeitswirksamen Medien  solche Vereine wie NABU usw. ncith wirklcih mal unter die Lupe genommen. Die Erhalten so eine Art Artenschutz in der Medienwelt...


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Wie war das gleich seinerzeit mit dem Verhungern von Heckenrindern in Friesland ?
War da nicht was mit der NABU ????
Wer klärt mich auf ?


----------



## Lenger06 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

ohne worte!#q|abgelehn


----------



## honeybee (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Heute stand in unser örtl. Presse auch ein Artikel drin mit der Überschrift
*
Karpfendiebe geadelt*



> edit by Thomas9904: Wegen Copyright nur verlinken und keine Artikel einkopieren...



Quelle: http://www.OTZ.de  Lokalteil Bad Lobenstein                                                                     <table width="600" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr>         <td colspan="3" class="bglight" valign="top" width="600" align="right">
</td>     </tr>              <tr>         <td class="bglight" valign="top" width="396">         <!--container_inhalt-->                           <!-- Start - Z_2sp_Multicom_Lang_SQL - 01/2005 JN -->
</td></tr></tbody></table>
                                                                    <table width="600" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr>         <td colspan="3" class="bglight" valign="top" width="600" align="right">                                          <table valign="top" width="600" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">                                         <tbody><tr><td class="bglight" width="600">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</td></tr>                                                                                                           <!--Textseitenheader-->                         <tr><td class="pageheader" valign="middle">
</td></tr>                                            <tr><td class="bglight">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td></tr>                 </tbody></table>                          </td>     </tr>              <tr>         <td class="bglight" valign="top" width="396">         <!--container_inhalt-->                           <!-- Start - Z_2sp_Multicom_Lang_SQL - 01/2005 JN -->
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## flexxxone (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

_Und Geräte, die Schuss- oder Seeadlergeräusche imitieren, werden oft mutwillig zerstört.

_Na prima!

Sind dann womöglich die gleichen Deppen, welche der Wahl zugestimmte haben oder was? :v

Kann man denen nicht mal das Handwerk legen?!

flexxx


----------



## fischpeter56 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Liebe Angelfreunde,

als sächsischer Angler denke ich, dass wir eine fundierte Antwort zur Wahl des Vogel des Jahres 2010 abgeben haben, die nicht polemisch ist, schaut mal auf nachfolgenden Link rein
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/4_1_aktuelles.html
und seht Euch den pdf- Artikel an

Ich der Hoffnung auf dauerhaft artenreiche, dem Gewässer angepasste und gesunde Fischbestände in unseren Gewässern

fischpeter


----------



## raubangler (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

verhaut mich, aber ich finde den vogel schoen.
eine absolut bemerkenswerte vogelart.

ich angel aber auch nicht an fischteichen.
haette ich einen teich, dann haette ich auch eine wumme.
;-)


----------



## flexxxone (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heftige Reaktionen auf NABU-Nominierung für „Vogel des Jahres 2010*

Super Pressemitteilung! Sehr schön geschrieben!

@raubangler: der Vogel ist schön! Zumindest strahlt er was majestätisches aus... so wie alle Räuber einfach faszinierend sind.
Nur leider beschränkt er seine Nahrungsaufnahme nicht auf Fischteiche sondern nimmt (fast) alle Gewässer in Angriff!

Dem Vogel ist es mit Sicherheit nicht anzulasten, dass er sein Revier von der Küste in Richtung Süden verlagert oder erweitert hat. Nur solche Aktionen vom NABU sind einfach dämlich und unüberlegt.
Meiner Meinung nach wollen die nur dem ewigen Streit mit Jägern und Anglern einen drauf setzen.

naja... mal sehen wohin's führt

Gruß
flexxx


----------

